# New Aristocrat pics



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

My new Aristocrat arrived today, Im not home to see it, but my loving wife sent me pictures. She said the guys had a heck of a time getting it in the house. (weighs 900 pounds) I'll have to put the humidifiers where I want them when I get home and start it up and get it seasoned and cooled down before I load her up, but I just wanted to share pictures with yall.

Front View doors closed









Front View Top Doors open









Front View all doors open


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning !!! congratulations Kenny... get home soon !


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW!!!...just WOW!! very nice Kenny :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Two side views with shelves pulled out.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, really really nice.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Stunning, Kenny! That is so bueatiful! Congrats.

:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Very Impressive

Could you send me a PM and give me some $$ specs on that thing. I think I need....no I don't need.....WANT one.

Cost with Shipping ios what I am looking at.

HELL, today is my girl's birthday. What better way to say I love you then to buy yourself something hahahahahaa


AWESOME CABINET
I can't wait to see pics with it stocked.

B:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bring on the heat! right? LOL. Very nice, Kenny.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you think its big enough? :r

Do you have a spare room for me?

Awesome brother, awesome!! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

looks like that piece of furniture will provide you, and future generations much pleasure and satisfaction.




I'm not jealous at all.






well maybe a little.



Ok, I can admit it, a lot!!!! great cab, Kenny, Can I rent locker space? (Klugs won't let my inferior sticks near his,  )


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

You gonna sublease?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess I need to get my boys and girls a keepsake!! I guess the dresser and nightside table is just not good enough...
Now I have something to work toward!!! WOW!!:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Bring on the heat! right? LOL. Very nice, Kenny.


Exactly Dave, bring on the heat is why I got the cooled model. Now I can take that window unit out and not freeze my butt off in my cave anymore :r

Its has more than twice the room of my tower Patrick, plus its cooled and has the set and forget humidification. I hope its big enough for a long time :hn

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, I just had to share my excitement with yall. I cant wait to see it in person. Im sure the 11 week wait was well worth it.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

<Jaw drops> That is freakin unbelievable! Wonderful purchase! good score! Where did you obtain that from?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice shoe rack................:r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

That is a darn nice piece of furniture... Hopefully one day soon I'll have reason to buy one myself. As it stands, I have two coolers worth of cigars so that's really not enough to warrant something that big.

Really nice thought and congrats... :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice. No matter how big of a cabinet you buy; there never big enough! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a beauty! 

:ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! Thanks all I can say is wow!:dr


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*"Wow" is all I can say*


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!

I WANT IT!!

Congratulations :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, that is absolutely huge and beautiful. :tu

You will definately have a great time loadin' her up!


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow that's huge and very nice looking. Heck that can double as a coffin later when your time is up!!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

What an awesome cabinet, Kenny. I wish I could convince my wife to allow me to buy that kind of cabinet.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lorglath said:


> <Jaw drops> That is freakin unbelievable! Wonderful purchase! good score! Where did you obtain that from?


http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/



snkbyt said:


> nice shoe rack................:r


:r :tg



mosesbotbol said:


> Nice. No matter how big of a cabinet you buy; there never big enough! What kind of wood is that?


Its Crotch Mahogony in Dark Red Mahogony


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful Kenny!!! Really nice. I would love to see pictures of that thing full!

Mine will be here on the 5th!!!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

What a thing of beauty, just curious, how long does it take to season something like that?


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Newbie on the site, not new to cigars (although only ten years). But nothing, and I mean *nothing,* looks as cool as your new humi. ( the hemi of all humi's, if you will ) Besides the wife and family, you got a lot to look forward to my brother. If I download the pic and show my wife maybe she won't think that me having 5 humi's is so bad anymore. Can't wait till she asks me what I want for xmas! :tu


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Cooled and humidified? With the size of that beauty you could keep a nice stash of Salami, Prosciutto, and Cappicolla. Enought to feed me and a few of my paisans for a day or two!! :r

Congrats on the beautiful cabinet! Cant wait to see if filled.

:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Kenny that cabinet is breathtaking, Im speechless brother..


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats, that is amazing! :ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

That is very sexy! :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

:dr :dr Amazing :dr :dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

no on the doors?

Looks good :tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> no on the doors?
> 
> Looks good :tu


No that is a good idea!!!! Time to get the airbrushing going Kenny!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Gracie sure knows how to stroke your ego Kenny :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Can I move in !

That is a thing of beauty. 

Have fun filling that bad boy up !!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW! I am drooling, and completely jealous! Congrats on the major humi! :ss :dr


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow man, that's one hell of a cabinet. Have fun filling that puppy up!

E


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome humidor and thumbs up to your wife for taking such nice pictures. :tu


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I think that's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Gracie is one hell of a woman for sending you those pics!

Congrats Kenny; enjoy stocking that bad boy full of awesome smokes!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great cabinet Kenny!! Just beautiful to look at!:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Kenny!:tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

O H .. M Y .. G A W D !!

What a beauty!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome cabinet Kenny !!!!

:tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

is it ok if I drool now? I have the cup ready.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Amazing Kenny Congrats! :tu


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Sharp Kenny, very sharp!

I'm a little surprised at the weight though. I wouldn't have thought 900 lbs. That's pretty heavy. Hope you aren't planning on moving any time soon.

Now it's time to start ordering!


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Enjoy filling that giant up! Which one is the Tatuaje shelf??


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Best of luck with it, Kenny! 

:bl

She's a real beauty!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That is one of the (if not the very) most beautiful humis I have ever seen. Very nice, bro.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful humidor, I can't wait for my Aristocrat Mini to get here although I may have a complex now. :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

That is just amazing! I can't wait to see it filled!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Your cab is absolutely beautiful. I can smell the cedar from here. I would stand there for hours just sliding shelves and starring at the goodness. :r 

Congrats!!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow thats a work of art, simply beautiful, congrats on the purchase.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Beau-ti-ful****


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

Verry Niiiice


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dayummmm, Kenny - nice piece of furniture.

Congrats!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments and nice replies yall. It wouldnt be the same if I couldnt share my excitement with you guys.  Im sure I'll have fun filling her up, I just hope it takes me a looooooong time to do it LOL


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments and nice replies yall. It wouldnt be the same if I couldnt share my excitement with you guys.  Im sure I'll have fun filling her up, I just hope it takes me a looooooong time to do it LOL


Hope you got room for a couple of figurado's.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Hope you got room for a couple of figurado's.


I can probably squeeze in a couple :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations, that is one beautiful cabinet!!! It must be torture just looking at the pictures and not being able to smell the Spanish cedar or feel the texture of the wood or being able to fill it with your favorite cigars!!! It's torturing me and I don't own one!!! Congratulations again!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Crikey! That's a beauty! Thanks for sharing.

Doc


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply beautiful.
:tu


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

wow....simply amazing piece of furniture that will be a family heirloom sometime......I think we are related hahaha....Congratulations!!!:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> My new Aristocrat arrived today, Im not home to see it, but my loving wife sent me pictures. She said the guys had a heck of a time getting it in the house. (weighs 900 pounds) I'll have to put the humidifiers where I want them when I get home and start it up and get it seasoned and cooled down before I load her up, but I just wanted to share pictures with yall.


Absolutely stunnig! I am jealous, but extremely happy for you:dr:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Good Gracious Alive! That is a work of art... a real beauty. Congratulations. :bl


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Found out I get to go home today (its been 3 weeks) Woo Hoo get to see the new baby in person LOL


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Found out I get to go home today (its been 3 weeks) Woo Hoo get to see the new baby in person LOL


3 weeks ? Damn Kenny!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now thats a work of art Kenny. Congrats brother. Get yens ass home and fill her up and take some pics.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Dang Kenny that is one beautiful beast. 900lbs...!?!? Bob certainly knows how to make one humidor. Like the others I can't wait to see it loaded up.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> 3 weeks ? Damn Kenny!


Tell me about it Dave, Im more than ready to go home, new humi or not 



floydp said:


> Now thats a work of art Kenny. Congrats brother. Get yens ass home and fill her up and take some pics.


Thanks Frank, she wont be close to being filled, but at least I can start buying again  Ive been on a buying hiatus for about 6 weeks and its killing me LOL



wij said:


> Dang Kenny that is one beautiful beast. 900lbs...!?!? Bob certainly knows how to make one humidor. Like the others I can't wait to see it loaded up.


Thanks William, but I dont think its 900 pounds, I think my wife exaggerated a little. She said it was real heavy and it took 3 guys to bring it in, so Im sure it is very heavy. But Im like yall.....900 pounds come on LOL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks Frank, she wont be close to being filled, but at least I can start buying again  Ive been on a buying hiatus for about 6 weeks and its killing me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> > Waiting..................:ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Fantastic looking cabinet Kenny! Love the color and grain on that wood. Load her up and let's she what she looks like at work!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That is very nice. Exactly how many cigars are you putting in there? Do you know what cigar you have the most of?

:hn


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! :tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! :tu:ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I got home sunday and she is a beaut and a beast. Way bigger than I expected, but her beauty makes up for it 

Got her up and running and held out a whole 40 hours before I decided to load my cigars in it. Instructions said wait 2 days, so I fudged 8 hours 

Was holding steady at 67 degrees and 65% RH before the sticks and still the same this morning when I got up.

I could have loaded twice what I have and still have empty shelves :ss

Ok off to look for my next purchase, just wanted to share that bit of info with yall


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds Great. Welcome Home and Load 'er up! :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Well I got home sunday and she is a beaut and a beast. Way bigger than I expected, but her beauty makes up for it
> 
> Got her up and running and held out a whole 40 hours before I decided to load my cigars in it. Instructions said wait 2 days, so I fudged 8 hours
> 
> ...


Care to share pictures of it full?


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

that is amazing. Congrats


----------

